# Brake light on?



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey guys, do you have any suggestion when the brake light (that usually goes on when the e-brake is engaged) is always on and stays on? Where would I begin to look? any suggestions?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

What year?


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry...a 1969


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

How do the brakes feel? Mushy? no pedal? Sounds like the piston in the combination valve has shifted maybe when you were bleeding brakes or if there is a hole in one of the lines. 

There is one wire that hooks into the top of that valve mounted on the frame under the MC. Your front and rear brake lines separate here and there is a piston internally that will shift if there is less pressure in the front or rear. Take the lid off the MC and tap the valve and lines and see if any air bubbles come up through the fluid in the MC. 

Sometimes the valve will stick too if it is old and there is buildup on the walls of the cylinder, you might have to dissassemble it and clean it up, very simple just messy.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Also verify that the e-brake switch is not miss-aligned. If the actuator "misses" the pedal arm when the pedal returns to the rest position, the light will stay on. It happened to me...


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*park pedal*

Sometimes when the cable is maladjusted, the pedal won't return to the top of its' travel, and the light stays on. You can verify if it's that by pulling the release handle out while pulling up on the parking brake pedal, and see if the light goes out.


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> How do the brakes feel? Mushy? no pedal? Sounds like the piston in the combination valve has shifted maybe when you were bleeding brakes or if there is a hole in one of the lines.
> 
> There is one wire that hooks into the top of that valve mounted on the frame under the MC. Your front and rear brake lines separate here and there is a piston internally that will shift if there is less pressure in the front or rear. Take the lid off the MC and tap the valve and lines and see if any air bubbles come up through the fluid in the MC.
> 
> Sometimes the valve will stick too if it is old and there is buildup on the walls of the cylinder, you might have to dissassemble it and clean it up, very simple just messy.


The thing is i don't have the car yet. it is being picked up on the 9th and shipped to me. The owner told me this happened last time he started it. The problem is is that once i get it here, I have to do a provincial inspection (which is VERY strict if it is followed to a tee). Im sure this would make it fail. So i dont know how mushy the brakes are, but the owner didn't mention this, just the brake light. 

If it is mushy brakes would a brake fluid bleed do it, or does that valve have to be replaced?


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

gjones said:


> Sometimes when the cable is maladjusted, the pedal won't return to the top of its' travel, and the light stays on. You can verify if it's that by pulling the release handle out while pulling up on the parking brake pedal, and see if the light goes out.


Ya, i had that problem with the mustang. the brake light would go on and if i jostled the e-brake handle it would go out. Would this mean it is too tight?

I also spoke to a mechanic I know and she mentioned this might also mean there is a short. I sure hope this isn't the case


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There should be a single wire going to the e-brake, disconnecting the wire the light should go out.


----------

